# Burberry Spring Summer 2011 Ad Campaign



## rupika (Jan 14, 2011)

[SIZE=11pt]The Burberry Spring 2011 Ad Campaign is very refreshing and has that Burberry touch that most previous campaigns from the label have had. Shooting campaigns with youngsters has become a trend with Burberry and it has definitely led to the rejuvination of the brand. Check out the ad campaign here[/SIZE]


----------



## iloveCHANELBUY (Jan 25, 2011)

it looks so cool~


----------



## Geek2 (Jan 29, 2011)

looks interesting


----------

